

Student Suspended for Chemistry Joke in Her Yearbook - jabo
http://mashable.com/2014/05/20/chemistry-yearbook-joke

======
thret
I don't understand what was offensive about the joke. Is it the word ass? Or
does back that ass up mean something sexual?

